# Wichtig!!! Bootsangeln Bijland???



## -Niederrheinmann (15. Februar 2008)

Abend liebe Anglerkollegen! 
Ich hab eine Frage die ich so schnell wie möglich beantwortet haben muss!
Ist das angeln vom Boot in der Bijland mit gültigem Visspas erlaubt?


----------



## carphunter85 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wichtig!!! Bootsangeln Bijland???*

Soweit ich weiß ja


----------



## gimli (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wichtig!!! Bootsangeln Bijland???*

Das würde ich auch so sehen. Ausdrücklich verboten ist es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## bertman (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wichtig!!! Bootsangeln Bijland???*

ist definitiv seit 2007 erlaubt!

gruss robert :vik:


----------



## Snoek (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wichtig!!! Bootsangeln Bijland???*

hallo männers
bin vor ca.2 jahren extra mal nach bijland hingefahren,weil mich das revier interessiert.ich möchte auch vom boot aus angeln,habe aber außer der slippe im yachthafen des sees keine weitere möglichkeit gefunden wie man dort ein boot zu wasser lassen könnte.leider war es nicht möglich dort zu slippen,weil die slippe abgeschlossen war.weit und breit war niemand zu sehen der eventuell aufschließen hätte können.eine andere möglichkeit an den see zu kommen habe ich leider nicht entdeckt.kann man eventuell am rhein irgendwo slippen,ohne daß man zig kilometer zurücklegen muß um zum see zu gelangen?|kopfkrat
für antworten besten dank im voraus

gruß snoek


----------



## gimli (1. März 2008)

*AW: Wichtig!!! Bootsangeln Bijland???*

Die einzige, die ich in der Nähe gefunden habe, ist die hier:

Trailerhelling:
adres: Waaldijk, Gendt
water: Rijn
provincie: Gelderland
GPS locatie
breedtegraad: 51° 52' 33.12''
lengtegraad: 5° 59' 25.58''

Die soll aber auch nicht kostenlos sein und liegt auch noch rheinabwärts.


----------



## Snoek (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wichtig!!! Bootsangeln Bijland???*

danke gimli,habe ich mir sofort bei google earth angeguckt.scheint auch gar nicht so ganz weit entfernt vom bijland zu sein!

gruß snoek


----------

